# Trying to understand my Hashimotos



## Lynne (Mar 8, 2015)

Warning: Very Long Post! Preparing info and questions for Endo appt in 2 weeks.

Brief background: I am a 49 yr old female. I have been on Levoxyl for 18 yrs for hypothyroidism. My TSH, once treated, has always been in the normal range. I also take metformin for insulin resistance and meds for depression.

TSH range .45 - 4.5

2/28/13 TSH 2.14 DX: Carotydinia extreme fatigue, strange feeling in neck, left side

8/7/13 inability to lose weight RX phentermine Did not help (pain in feet began)

12/2/13 Knee pain and feel like it may give out. using a cane. eventual cortizone shot helped 90%

6/20/14 TSH 4.52 swelling in R leg and arm, congestion in pelvis (no menses since ablation in 2005)

10/31/14 Pneumonia, 3 small nodules in lung CT scan. Follow up in May 2015

1/9/15 TSH 5.4 6 month Follow up, did not miss a single dose, with coffee in morning as usual for 18 yrs. increase

dose to 175 mcg levoxyl I requested Hashimotos test and explained all my symptoms

2/17/15 TSH .123 6 wk follow up after increase in levoxyl. TPO ab positive 236 <34

1/9/15 Began taking levoxyl with glass of water upon waking and waiting 30 min for coffee.

I had an ultrasound which found a normal size heterogenous gland with a 3x3x5 mm probable benign nodule on the left lobe with a calcified rim.

Doctor took me off levoxyl completely. Three days later fog lifted and memory sputtered back. Coincidence? Foot pain decreased A LOT! Best my feet have felt in 18 months. Feel energetic, clear headed and so much better!

Referred to Endo for 4/17/15

4/5/15 Feet have begun to hurt from standing on them a lot yesterday. Did not sleep well. Feel like brain fog. memory issues creeping back this past week. Taking note of symptoms. Wondering if I should go back on levoxyl if I continue to feel hypo at least until Endo appt in 2 weeks.

We will never know when Hashimotos began for sure. I think the Carotydinia diagnosis may actually have been the first dumping of TSH. It wasn't painful. It felt strange, bubbly off and on in left side of neck (side the nodule is on, coincidentally). Fatigue so bad I couldn't get out of bed for a couple of days. mild fever.

Ever since carotydinia dx, my memory has been real bad, brain fog for weeks at a time, a few anxiety attacks, headaches, even first migraine last August. High BP a few times, episodes of unexplained sweating, Inability to lose weight for past 2 yrs. Actually quickly put on a lot of weight the past 8 months. Have never lost a pound without fighting for it (not hyper long enough due to only dumping of TSH) Feet and left knee pain and inflammation. dry skin, facial swelling

So, the dumping should stop soon and I will continue just being Hypo as I was for many years? I may have an annual ultrasound? At this point, FNA not necessary due to size and calcification rim? These are a few questions I have for Endo.

I found a power point about ultrasounds of the thyroid that seemed very helpful. It was created in 2002. Maybe outdated??

http://www.penncancer.org/pdf/LangerThyroidNodules.pdf

I wanted to write all of this down for the endo appt and to document what I have been through. I am sick of feeling sick.

Began fish oils, probiotics, Decreased coffee amount and eliminated splenda. Cleaning up my diet and actively getting rid of a lot of crazy stress in my life. Plan on moving to a gluten free diet, checking iron and vit D which have been issues in the past. taking selenium. Want to try a bone broth for nutrients. Learning all I can! I want to thank the creators of this board and its members who give so freely of their time to help others!!


----------



## Lynne (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry about the dates and notes being messed up. They were fine on my document. Not sure why they scrambled when I posted. Makes it harder to follow. Glad I finally have it all written down in one place! Also, I was on 150 mcg of levoxyl for most of past 18 yrs.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to be clear, you are not on any thyroid meds now, correct?

Besides TSH and TPO, have you had any other thyroid blood work run? You should dose based on free t4 and free t3, not TSH.

Have you tried any other brand of Levo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't see where you have ever had a FREE T3 or FREE T4 test; is such a thing possible?


----------



## Lynne (Mar 8, 2015)

So Sorry! All these were taken with my last TSH Not on any thyroid meds now, while waiting for the appt on the 17th with Endo.

Thyroglobulin, Antibody <1 0-.9

T4 11.2 4.5 - 12

T3 Uptake 33 24 - 39

Free Thyroxine Index 3.7 1.2 - 4.9 outdated test....

TPO antibody 236 <34

Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin 31 0 - 139

I will definitely ask the endo about taking a Free T3 and Free T4 to adjust my thyroid medication.

I was on levoxyl for almost all of the 18 yrs. TSH was always in normal range. I know so much more now!!


----------



## Lynne (Mar 8, 2015)

Yesterday I decided to call an integrative doctor here in the county. I actually knew him from the ob-gyn practice I went to when I was pregnant for my 16 yr old son. He had a cancellation and I got in yesterday afternoon for a consultation.

The first thing he said was " how in the world were they dosing your T4 without taking your Free T3 and Free T4 labs into consideration?" Then he said he was going to do labs to also include Ferritin and Vit D. Then we discussed the causes of disease and how he treats the whole body, not just the Hashimotos. I told him I am committed to do what I need to do for my health. He said when the labs come back he will put me in Armour to see how I do and adjust my T3 if I need it.

He is the real deal. Not sure why I haven't been seeing him sooner. I knew he had healed himself of Fibromyalgia, CFS and Lyme. He has written a couple of books. He walks the walk himself. He has patients all over the country and Europe, too. If you want to google him his name is Dr. Rawls in Morehead City, NC.

I feel like I am moving forward to getting healthy.


----------

